# Best all natural glycerin soap base



## Ann Marie (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi!
Just wondering what is your favorite all natural soap base and...cheapest, for doing melt and pour soaps? have been shopping around but not sure where to buy. 
Thanks for the help!


----------



## Crombie (Oct 1, 2013)

*Favorite MP Base*

You asked for favorite and cheapest MP base.  The terms are not one in the same.  Most soaper's favorite is not the cheapest.  I have used almost ever base but always come back to SFIC (same as Brambleberry premium).  Its performance is consistence and the amount of ingredients are fewer and about as close to a natural base as you can get in MP base.  But, since cost appears to be a concern, many soapers like the price and performance of WSP bases - which offer free shipping with a $35.00 purchase.  The only MP base that I would never use again under any circumstances is Stephenson's because it always sweats for me and I have heard many others say the same thing.


----------



## FGOriold (Oct 1, 2013)

There is no such thing as an all natural soap base - nothing is all natural as that is just a marketing term that can be slapped on anything.  I use only SFIC bases and am happy with how I can work with them and the final product.


----------



## paillo (Oct 1, 2013)

I only use SFIC bases too, either Brambleberry's premium line which you can buy in big bulk blocks, or Peak's SFIC base. Agree, SFIC bases are not the cheapest, but the closest thing to natural you're going to find.


----------



## Marilyna (Oct 1, 2013)

I like WSPs detergent free base.  It's the cheapest I've found, too.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 1, 2013)

You can't go wrong with SFIC. Stephenson is also an excellent base but it's usually more expensive than SFIC.


----------



## savonierre (Oct 2, 2013)

Another vote for SFIC..


----------



## kazmi (Oct 3, 2013)

What is SFIC?


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 4, 2013)

The manufacturer of 17 different types of M&P soap base. Here's their website: http://www.sficcorp.com/


----------



## honeysuds (Oct 4, 2013)

Another vote for WSP detergent free line here.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 5, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> The manufacturer of 17 different types of M&P soap base. Here's their website: http://www.sficcorp.com/


 
Thanks for the info!  Their bases sound great but I'm not ready to purchase such a large quantity.  I saved the link though cuz you just never know - I may end up loving the mix of cp and M&P  :razz:


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 5, 2013)

You can Google sfic bases to see who carries it in your area. For example, Brambleberry has it in much smaller amounts, starting at 1 pound. Here's their link: http://www.brambleberry.com/MP-bases-C217.aspx


----------



## Crombie (Oct 5, 2013)

*SFIC Sale*

Soap Making Resource is doing a pre-buy of SFIC at 30% off right now:
http://www.soap-making-resource.com/soap-base-pre-buy.html


----------



## kazmi (Oct 5, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> You can Google sfic bases to see who carries it in your area. For example, Brambleberry has it in much smaller amounts, starting at 1 pound. Here's their link: http://www.brambleberry.com/MP-bases-C217.aspx


 
Thanks!  Didn't know that BB's is the same.


----------



## Spicey477 (Oct 6, 2013)

Well, this thread was timely,  and helpful. I just finally blew a $100 visa gc at Brambleberry that I received for my birthday in April. Yes, my husband is furloughed, but whoever said a new soaping addiction is responsible? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Crombie (Oct 6, 2013)

Kazmi - BB PREMIUM bases are the same as SFIC, not their regular.


----------



## Chefmom (Oct 9, 2013)

I have always made all the soaps for my family for about 12 years, I primarily make hot process, and cold process.  When the kids were little I would pick up the melt and pour in the craft stores to play with and for Grandma gifts.

Recently I made a gift basket and used the craft store melt and pour for kid soaps, the kind that is clear with little toys embedded in them.  Well, I had some left over and was using it for hand soap.  I don't like it myself, but I noticed that someone was using it, because it was disappearing fast.

My daughter is a B&B snob and very fussy.  She hates my soaps.  I make them for my skin, but she doesn't like the conditioning "after feel".  I have tried many recipes to please her, but she is never happy.  One morning she saw my soap stuff on the table and said, "OOhh are you making soap?"  I said yes, and she asked if I could make "that one in the bathroom that is purple".  I didn't have a purple soap in the bathroom.  She described it and told me how it was perfect for a face soap, it rinsed nice and she was using a tiny, tiny piece that was almost gone.  She was talking about the craft store melt and pour.  Kids.

So, I made up more melt and pour just for her.  I have been researching online, and reading and reading about a better melt and pour when I found http://www.essentialsbycatalina.com

They do list an all natural glycerin soap.  It's not the super clear like in the craft store, but I have an order in for samples.  I am making a bunch of colored soaps for my daughter to try to see which one is her favorite.

They only sell in 20 pound blocks, but you can buy samples of their different melt and pour bases, so I'm trying a few.  

The things we do to keep our kids happy.


----------



## kazmi (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks Chefmom!  I just ordered some of their samples too.  That's funny about your daughter!  Kids...


----------



## Stinkydancer (Oct 10, 2013)

Chefmom said:


> I have always made all the soaps for my family for about 12 years, I primarily make hot process, and cold process.  When the kids were little I would pick up the melt and pour in the craft stores to play with and for Grandma gifts.
> 
> Recently I made a gift basket and used the craft store melt and pour for kid soaps, the kind that is clear with little toys embedded in them.  Well, I had some left over and was using it for hand soap.  I don't like it myself, but I noticed that someone was using it, because it was disappearing fast.
> 
> ...



Essentials by Catalina lotions are nice too- just sayin'. I don't use their soap but many do.

I have customers like your daughter- some people just do not like the way CP/HP makes their skin feel.:roll: Maybe they are conditioned to cleansers- I don't know. I like making MP soap so I go with it. 
Anyway- I have to say I use the SFIC base mostly and have been for awhile.
Recently- I tried Soapers Choice which is actually Crafters Choice for some wedding favors and I have to say the soap felt nice. I thought it would be drying and miserable but it was just the opposite. Anyway- that's my 2 cents for whatever it's worth.


----------



## Marilyna (Oct 11, 2013)

Hey Stinkydancer,

Are you sure Soaper's Choice and Crafter's Choice bases are the same?  I just tried some of WSP's Crafter's Choice Extra Clear MP and it was not as lathery as Soaper's Choice.


----------

